# This is why you don't kick out passengers by the highway.



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*Which is also illegal.







*

*Lyft Passenger Killed in Fatal Hit-and-Run on Freeway After Driver Demands He Exits Vehicle*

*By Robert Kovacik*
*Published at 11:54 PM PST on Feb 7, 2018 | Updated at 6:48 AM PST on Feb 8, 2018*

The CHP is investigating what happened prior to the accident that led to the man being kicked out of the Lyft. Gordon Tokumatsu reports for NBC4 News on Thursday, Feb. 8, 2018. (Published Thursday, Feb. 8, 2018)
A ride-share passenger became the victim of a fatal hit-and-run after he and his driver allegedly got into some sort of altercation on Wednesday, Jan. 31, 2018.

"He was screaming hideously and saying, 'Mom, mom, I have been pepper sprayed,'" the victim's mother, Amy Lavelle said of the last time she spoke with her son.

After learning her son was left on the freeway, the phone call got disconnected. Justin Lavelle, West Hollywood resident, had been struck by a vehicle near the Slauson Avenue exit on the 110 Freeway.

Amy, who is from Virginia Beach, rushed to Los Angeles to see her son after he died.

*Lyft Passenger Killed After Driver Demands He Exit Car*









A Lyft passenger was killed in a hit-and-run after his driver demanded he exit the vehicle off the side of a freeway. Robert Kovacik reports for the NBC4 News at 11 on Wednesday, Feb. 7, 2018.

(Published Thursday, Feb. 8, 2018)
"He was unrecognizable," she said.

Justin was on his way from West Hollywood to Long Beach in a Lyft to visit his friend. He called his friend to inform him that his driver was acting "weird" and he was having issues with him.

His friend then asked to speak to the driver on a cell phone, to which the driver warned he was going to kick Justin out of the car.

The Lyft driver admit he made Justin exit on the side of the 110 Freeway, but denies he sprayed anything in his eyes. He alleges that Justin was drunk and put their lives in danger.

"He hold my steering and I couldn't move an inch," driver Tariq Rasseed said. "I would have died; I didn't have no choice left."

Rasseed, who has been driving ride-shares for over two years, said his act of his self-defense came after Justin demanded he drive faster then allegedly held the steering wheel twice.

*23-Year-Old Man Killed in Hit-And-Run*









A ride-share passenger became the victim of a fatal hit-and-run after he and his driver got into some sort of altercation on Jan. 31, 2018. The 23-year-old's mother is speaking out and demanding the driver be put behind bars.

(Published Wednesday, Feb. 7, 2018)
Lyft issued a statement following the death of Justin Lavelle.

"We are deeply saddened by this incident," the ride-share company said. "Given the serious nature of these allegations, we have immediately deactivated the driver's account."

Rasseed also drove for ride-share company Uber, which has also suspended his account.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Should do time. How much extra effort is it to find a freeway offramp and dump him in the Arco between the Chinese couch vendor and the Velvet Elvises?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Should do time. How much extra effort is it to find a freeway offramp and dump him in the Arco between the Chinese couch vendor and the Velvet Elvises?


I remember I made that same mistake when somebody was trying to rob me with a stun gun back in 1999, at 11:3?pm. But this was in a left hand turn lane in a 45mph speed zone and traffic. I did this to establish witnesses. I jumped out first, and helped out the passenger, then locked all doors so he could not get back in. Operations supervisor chewed me out over it, and told me to use open businesses with cameras mounted about to eject unruly passengers,


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Should do time. How much extra effort is it to find a freeway offramp and dump him in the Arco between the Chinese couch vendor and the Velvet Elvises?


depends on how much of a dbag the pax was really being, it's not clear either way yet


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Wait a minute....if this dude is grabbing the wheel.....I'd put him out on the highway too.

Sorry man, thats a no go.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Lyft for Justin. Are you Justin ? Ok. We’re gonna go straight to heaven if it’s ok with you. Just when we get on a freeway hold my wheel tight.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I always have passengers sit on the right side of the vehicle unless we are full. I keep the doors locked and I will tell them to come around and sit on the right side if they attempt to enter on the left. When driving the mini van, I will keep the left seat folded down unless we need it for capacity. 

I do this for a number of reasons, but the main reason is so that the passenger does not have a clear shot to grab or choke me from behind. This also allows passengers to exit on the right. That means if we have to stop because they are sick or for some other reason, they will exit on the right side away from traffic. 

It's just good procedure.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

That's why taxis have plexiglass between driver and pax. 

But the rider could have been sitting in the front seat since Lyft encourages riders to do that, which is pretty dumb imo. 
The regulations are there for a reason, but Uber and Lyft have somehow managed to bypass all the laws that regulate taxis.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I remember I made that same mistake when somebody was trying to rob me with a stun gun back in 1999, at 11:3?pm. But this was in a left hand turn lane in a 45mph speed zone and traffic. I did this to establish witnesses. I jumped out first, and helped out the passenger, then locked all doors so he could not get back in. Operations supervisor chewed me out over it, and told me to use open businesses with cameras mounted about to eject unruly passengers,


No mistake. You lived to tell about.it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> That's why taxis have plexiglass between driver and pax.
> 
> But the rider could have been sitting in the front seat since Lyft encourages riders to do that, which is pretty dumb imo.
> The regulations are there for a reason, but Uber and Lyft have somehow managed to bypass all the laws that regulate taxis.


It's a lot easier to subdue a person next to you than behind you. Turning the map light on at first sense of discord helps out too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Should do time. How much extra effort is it to find a freeway offramp and dump him in the Arco between the Chinese couch vendor and the Velvet Elvises?


Well the driver can easily use "my life was in immediate danger" with a drunk sitting in the passenger seat constantly grabbing the steering wheel when the vehicle is traveling 70mph on a freeway. The big question will be did Tariq act in a reasonable and prudent way. We need to hear all the facts, but I bet Lyft driver Tariq will see both a criminal and civil outcome to this event.

Will Lyft supply him an attorney? Hell no, Lyft wants to seperate themselves from Tariq for as far as possible. They already deactivated him. To all future rideshare drivers. Follow this story closely before making a decision if you want to drive America around for chump change. With the wrong legal representation then Lyft driver Tariq Rasseed could be ruined for the rest of his life.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Consequences come with being an illegal on demand taxi disguised as a "ride share" driver.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

My guess is the pax was being a total moron and unless the driver has a history of this he was forced to pepper the kid and boot him from the car. Hopefully he followed #1 rule: never rideshare without a dash cam. EVER.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> My guess is the pax was being a total moron and unless the driver has a history of this he was forced to pepper the kid and boot him from the car. Hopefully he followed #1 rule: never rideshare without a dash cam. EVER.[/QUOTE
> 
> Exception to the dash cam rule: when opposing party is deceased. Cops only have your story.


Maybe nobody grabbed that steering wheel.


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

Soon, low rated pax will be able to choose their Uber driver based on where they prefer to get tossed out of the vehicle.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, I think if they find the passenger WAS pepper sprayed, and I'd imagine forensics could figure that out, driver is in a LOT of trouble. If not, I'd say that you just have to say it was a tragedy and give the driver benefit of the doubt. I had pax I had to kick out the other night while on a crazy busy roadway and even though they were awful, I made sure to pull off to a safe spot.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Should do time. How much extra effort is it to find a freeway offramp and dump him in the Arco between the Chinese couch vendor and the Velvet Elvises?


not if he's grabbing the steering wheel jackazz.



Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Wait a minute....if this dude is grabbing the wheel.....I'd put him out on the highway too.
> 
> Sorry man, thats a no go.


That's what i said too. How the heck you gonna get off the freeway if he grabbing the wheel. I hope the driver doesn't get into trouble. We need a union.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Well, I think if they find the passenger WAS pepper sprayed, and I'd imagine forensics could figure that out, driver is in a LOT of trouble. If not, I'd say that you just have to say it was a tragedy and give the driver benefit of the doubt. I had pax I had to kick out the other night while on a crazy busy roadway and even though they were awful, I made sure to pull off to a safe spot.


obviously they weren't grabbing your steering wheel.


----------

